# Autism awareness in Portugal?



## Notplicable2 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi everyone,

My family is looking to move to the EU with our son who has autism. Wondering if anyone can provide information on the acceptance of individuals with autism and the general attitude towards foreigners? School won’t be a concern as he’s able to function in a regular classroom and we have a good understanding of what supports work and what don’t. We do have EU citizenship and passports. We’re considering moving full time and part time (6 months of the year) as at this point we don’t know if he’ll be independent as an adult or not so we’re looking at all options. Ideally we’d like to be part of a community and are looking for a slower pace and more family oriented culture. Considering Portugal, Italy and France.

Thanks for your help


----------

